# 70 Lemans: Removing door posts?



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone know if this is possible? Can I just cut them out and patch the holes? Any guides to do this? Is the glass the same between a post and non post car?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Anything is possible. How much time and money do you have... The doors would be changed for hardtop doors.....that's the easy part. The quarter windows and body structure are different. If you could find a hardtop donor for all the inner structure and window assemblies, it might not be too bad. The roof skin may be the same but the bracing and weather strip channel may need changing/modification. I don't know if the outer quarter skin is the same but the door jamb area is definitely different.

Maybe just buy a hardtop car.....:confused


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, I guess it really wont be worth the effort then.. I don't think it can be that bad though. It wouldn't make sense to be to be that radical of a difference, considering how cheap these cars are built.. They would have to build a seperate assembly line basically to do that right?

I am going to look at a 70 GTO this weekend that I am taking the fenders off of, and I will look for the difference. Thanks man.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is the door jamb on a hardtop..


Here is the coupe (sedan)...


You can see how the hardtop quarter glass protrudes thru the door jamb for the glass to seal to the door glass. The entire frame around the quarter window would need to be removed along with the post and the u-jamb cut in for the glass to seal. The same goes for the door opening. The coupe has the door seal on the door and there is no channel for a weather strip like a hardtop car where the door and quarter glass seals to the body. Not saying it isn't easily converted with a donor body, but still a lot of work with much cutting and welding to transfer all the parts.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not buy that `70 hardtop GTO the fenders are coming off from and use the this LeMans as a donor to fix up that one.


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

I can't afford it .. At 16 y/o I only make $100 a week so I just work on my paycheck to paycheck.. I will see if I can maybe work a trade with the guy, idk.. 

Actually, I am glad you brought that up.. I can trade the guy for his car which is in decent condition, plus it has a title, then just pull the engine from my car and transfer the rest of the good parts over so he ends up with basically the same car he had before.. I can just half ass prime it or something and he wont know the difference.

But yeah, thanks you guys for the help and ideas. Doesn't seem like it is worth the cutting and welding to get it done.

I am going to have to pull the engine to paint and rebuild it anyways, same with all the other parts..

His is the white one stuck in the ground, it really isn't that bad, the car probably has less rust than mine, and he wants $1500 for it, but it has no engine, front glass etc..


----------

